# Where can I find an artist and how are they paid if working via internet rather than hourly?



## InkCity (Jul 13, 2013)

Where can I find an artist and how are they paid if working via internet rather than hourly?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

InkCity said:


> Where can I find an artist and how are they paid if working via internet rather than hourly?


How they are paid and how much they charge depends on who they are and what you want.

I know of several very good artist and if you want I will PM you some contact info.


----------



## moneymadness (Dec 3, 2009)

I trying to find some artists if you can help pm there info


----------



## br1ght (May 14, 2013)

Have you tried fiverr.com? I haven't used them yet but know others that have and who sing its praises (in the non-screen printing world)... My understanding is that either you find a person that you like on the site and they do the work for you for pricing starting at $5 OR you can advertise what you want done and that others will bid on doing the work for you agian pricing can be as low as $5...

If you try fiverr.com or a simular site can you please let us know how you make out? TIA


----------



## SDthreads (Jul 22, 2013)

99designs.com is another pretty cool design site.


----------



## SqueegeePrinting (May 24, 2013)

Have a look at classified websites. A lot of people find freelancers on these sites and make them sign exclusivity agreements.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

I use Chris Clark at Clark Illustrations

Great artist. I pay through paypal.

Hodgie


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I work with local schools like the Art Institute. I continue to be amazed by how talented these kids are. They have some very interesting concepts and ideas. In the past I have even sponsored art contests. Some of the designs are way outside the box bit I always get some that are great, I stay in touch with those artists and continue to use them as they go through school. Good high quality original art is well worth paying for. I usually spend $500.00 to sponsor a contest. This gives me rights to the art I choose as winner and names of other good artists.


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

I do know a couple of sites, which can help you in your design things. However, what is your budget? I mean are you ready to pay for quality? or are you fine with any quality, if the price is in your range?


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Try Freelancer.com ...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Freelance people can charge by the job or the hour. I use Nancy Z. Graham (goes by NZG on this site). You can google her to view her online portfolio and get contact information.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Freelance people can charge by the job or the hour. I use Nancy Z. Graham (goes by NZG on this site). You can google her to view her online portfolio and get contact information.


oh she has fab work!!

im an artist/designer. Some artists will set a price that allows for a few changes to artwork and others give you a quote based on hours they will spend but they might charge more for extra changes. Some artists will also sell you pre-made designs and customise them with text/logo etc. Make sure you set a contract for what rights you want to purchase, some artists only sell the rights to use it once or in one application (eg on tees).

Look for artists that fit your style and contact them or try freelancer if you dont need the best but they can be a little hit/miss


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm also an artist, and I've migrated over the last couple years to getting my clients to pay me a flat retainer each month for unlimited artwork. It makes billing easier and I turn jobs around faster that way too. One of my clients gets about 30 pieces of artwork a month for about $8.50 each. I only charge more if he throws out something that takes me a long time to do, like more than a hour.


----------

